
Why should you attend tech conferences? - bhavaniravi
https://bhavaniravi.com/blog/why-should-you-attend-tech-conferences…
======
duxup
The URL seems to be broken:

[https://bhavaniravi.com/blog/why-should-you-attend-tech-
conf...](https://bhavaniravi.com/blog/why-should-you-attend-tech-
conferences%E2%80%A6)

